# 1992 240SX Rack and Pinion Problems



## Guest (Oct 31, 2003)

First off, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Doug. I am a member of several Toyota Forums, and this is my first Nissan Forum. I currently drive a Toyota Supra (1985, swapped with a 1988 7MGTE motor). I also have a 1985 Toyota 4runner, solid axle, Moab ready. 

Recently, a Nissan 240SX was introduced to my Toyota Family. It's a great little car, and has soo much potential to become a rocket; however, it is my mother's daily driver now, and is experiencing some weird steering problems. Before I go out and purchase a new rack (which is what I suspect is bad), I want the opinions of some people that have already undertaken this feat. Here's the symptoms:

When straigtening out from a turn, the steering wheel seems to stick, and then pull to one or the other side as if though releasing from something. Also, the steering sometimes does not want to return to center during light steering. Anyone know how to ensure that it's not the ball joints by plain view?

Thank you,

Doug


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello Santeria,
It doesn't sound as though it is a rack problem but a suspension/driveline problem. I would jack up the front to unload the steering and suspension, then have someone turn the steering from lock to lock slowly and observe the movement of the struts (mostly the top mounts) and for any movement that appears out of the ordinary. Also check for the rack being centered by turning it lock to lock and then going half way to see if the wheel is back to center. A quick way is to look at the tie rod ends and see how many threads are exposed on each side if it lopsided then that could cause problems too. Check the wheel bearings for wear and any movement. Then check the tire(s) for separation and out of round. An easy way to isolate tire problems is to rotate the front tires to the rear. The ball joints can be measured when unloaded and loaded for play by using large channel locks or raising and lowering the vehicle. Another option might be to have it inspected by a Nissan dealer. I hope this helps.

On a side note, I think the 7M is a great engine. A friend of mine had one in his MZ20 Soarer when I lived in Japan. I did a bunch of bolt-ons and tuned it for him and that thing could seriously haul.

Troy


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

do you realize how old this is?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh wow I didn't. It just popped up at the top of my post list today and so Thanks for pointing that out. 
It is kind of ashame that no one bothered to answer him back then. 
I'll go ahead and close it so that it can fade into the sunset.

Troy


----------

